# CJ Brown Report



## Troy Dave

First trip of the year to CJ , started around 10:00 by the dam jigging for walleye. Caught two small crappie, one decent channel cat and what I guess was a very large shiner, close to 8" long. About 11:30 switched over to musky with no luck. Tried the dam, point off west end of campground and the marina. Strange thing was today, water temp by the dam was 45.5, 46.2 off the campground but only 43.5 in front of the marina and that was the last place we fished before leaving around 2:30pm. Was a nice day and quite a few boats spread around the lake.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

wishing you luck sir !


----------



## Hy Kriemz

Grabbed a 30 inch Muskie on a green/brown double bladed spinnerbait . First spot at the Marina as you enter. First two bays of the boat docks.


----------



## Hy Kriemz

They are ripping up small spinnerbaits and rattletraps.


----------



## Hy Kriemz

Seen more Musks, a couple of nice Largemouths and some small bluegills. Small baitfish are in the rocks around the marina shoreline. Still haven't seen a crappie with my own eyes. Although 80 degrees today. They should be along shortly and the Muskies and Bass I suspect will start moving out to deeper water. GOOD LUCK WE COULD ALL USE A GOOD SEASON. It would be a sign that it's finally not 2020 anymore.


----------



## Deer Thug

Caught a 22” Muskie this evening on the east side wall of the Marina. Strike King 1/4oz Red Eyed Shad.


----------



## Deer Thug

Fished this evening at same place at the Marina as yesterday. Same bait but know luck tonight. That’s why it’s called fishing instead of catching I guess.


----------



## Hy Kriemz

Deer Thug said:


> Fished this evening at same place at the Marina as yesterday. Same bait but know luck tonight. That’s why it’s called fishing instead of catching I guess.


Try the little beach. If there's not too much wind or chop.


----------



## Hy Kriemz

Hy Kriemz said:


> Try the little beach. If there's not too much wind or chop.


Still hitting spinnerbaits regularly. Now they are becoming a nuisance in the way of the Largemouths.


----------



## Hy Kriemz

I hope it's OK to post this. I found it hysterical. "professional" hooks her first Muskie on the Res at Brown and doesn't know what it was. I cringed thinking she was about to lip grab it like a Bass. But she had lots of cool toys from sponsors,


----------



## Hy Kriemz

Hy Kriemz said:


> I hope it's OK to post this. I found it hysterical. "professional" hooks her first Muskie on the Res at Brown and doesn't know what it was. I cringed thinking she was about to lip grab it like a Bass. But she had lots of cool toys from sponsors,


"I think it's a Walleye." Keep thinking that way and counting to ten may become a problem.


----------



## Hy Kriemz

She also didn't realized she had enough equipment to fish the Grand Banks. You don't even really need a net on that beach just a good spinnerbait and braided spiderwire and don't set the hook too hard, I'm starting to think they put alligators in the res to get rid of the crappies. I'm not even ragging on her. I thought the video was very cool. Although the end of Nov I sure wouldn't be out there and expect too many fish. And sure wouldn't wanna go MOB.


----------



## Hy Kriemz

Oh man was there again today. NO FISH , cold and windy BUT THE COOLEST THING HAPPENED. I looked up and saw a huge bird that I was pretty sure was a juvenile Bald Eagle. It was hovering over the res like a giant hummingbird and then dove in to grab something. I've seen them before and knew there is a nest nearby. I didn't know that the storm knocked a couple of eaglets out of their nest, but the one I saw already whited out at the head and was grabbing lunch for the kids, EVEN BETTER THAN CATCHING A BASS OR MUSKIE.. It was an amazing thing to watch. You can go check out the nest this article will probably get you there. Young Bald Eagles Returned to Nest


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was out today, Monday, for a few hours. A bit breezy and cool but wonderful to be out. The good news was that everything worked on the boat after I replaced a clogged/collapsed fuel line and a seriously dinged up propeller. Marked fish in the Gravel pit at about 18-20 feet down over 22-25 fow. Pulled a few decent Crappie but marked bigger fish. Water temp was down a bit from last week to about 55. I'll give it a couple of weeks then get after the Walleyes as the water gets into the 60s and above.

See you out there..

MC


----------



## Hy Kriemz

BlueBoat98 said:


> I was out today, Monday, for a few hours. A bit breezy and cool but wonderful to be out. The good news was that everything worked on the boat after I replaced a clogged/collapsed fuel line and a seriously dinged up propeller. Marked fish in the Gravel pit at about 18-20 feet down over 22-25 fow. Pulled a few decent Crappie but marked bigger fish. Water temp was down a bit from last week to about 55. I'll give it a couple of weeks then get after the Walleyes as the water gets into the 60s and above.
> 
> See you out there..
> 
> MC


----------



## Hy Kriemz

I was there as well on my little beach. No hits' Asian Carp kept teasing me into thinking the Lunkers were in town. Hoping for some bass or walleye, but it' still a day at the beach, Have yet to see any crappie in the coves. Soon come I can hope can't I?


----------



## EnonEye

Oh if I only had a dime for all the times I've heard CJ fishermen say "and we caught nothing... well did get a carp." lol, tough, tough proving grounds CJ is but... I'd be proud of her were she my daughter


----------



## bethel_caller

Hey Troy Dave,
Glad to see your getting out. I’ve not been out for walleyes yet either but am encouraged by water temps rising. Good luck and keep us posted. 

Ken G


----------



## Hy Kriemz

LMAO: I hit the res for about two hours yesterday. NOTHIN , BUPKIS, NADA. So I decided it was time to leave. On my way out , the rule of one last cast took over. I had a Muskie Rooster Tail on, but left everything else in the car. BANG , HUGE, LIKE GETTING HIT IN THE CHEST. Set the drag and he ran like a bonefish. Played him nice for 10 minutes when he turned and I heard the theme from Jaws as he headed directly toward me. THEN TOOK ME INTO THE ROCKS PULLED OUT A SWITCHBLADE AND CUT MY LINE. First time losing a fish my arms hurt more than my ego.


----------



## Hy Kriemz

It appears they are still hanging around the Marina.


----------



## Hy Kriemz

Heard from a couple of guys that some Crappie made their way in. It could be a great weekend if it warms up a bit.


----------



## Hy Kriemz

Keeper Crappies and Nice sized White bass were in the Marina yesterday.


----------



## Troy Dave

Only fished about 5 1/2 hours today, wanted to get off before the ramp got busy. First 2 hours tried for musky but no takers. Spent the rest of the morning on walleye. A 14, two 15's, two 18's and a 20. Caught one dead sticking a jig and worm, the rest casting a shiver minnow. A lot better than last weekends bluegill and white bass. In fact it was probably the best total walleye catch I have had at CJ in a long while. Water temp was 61, 10 degrees cooler than last weekend. Hardly anyone going for eyes this morning. Fished near Blueboat for awhile. Mike had a real nice 22".


----------



## Troy Dave

Did not make it out last weekend and today was slow. My partner caught a 22" on a blade bait and I caught a 7" on a shiver minnow. That was it for eyes. Several white bass, 3 cats a bluegill a few crappie and 2 small rocks. Water temp was around 75. Started getting hot by 11:00 so we left. Will be a couple weeks before I get back out again. Taking the grandkids camping at Kelley's Island for 4 days starting next Sunday. Let them jig spoons for sheepshead if not too windy. That will keep them busy.


----------



## Troy Dave

Fished Sunday till 1pm. My partner caught a short and 2 around 20" on a blade bait. I caught a couple microscopic gills and a perch. Water was around 76 when we left. Went out today by myself, too hot for my partner who turns 80 this summer. Caught 5 between 15 and 20 inches. One on a sebille vibratto, one on a vibe and 3 on jig and worm. Left at noon, was getting hot. Water temp was 75 degrees when I started today. If I were to rate my success so far this year I would put it quite a bit behind last year for numbers but still better than the previous eight years. Probably about even for quality of keepers between now and last year. 
Yesterday looked like maybe 10 boats fishing for eyes and hardly any pleasure traffic. This morning was fewer people fishing and pleasure traffic was building.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Nice seeing you again this morning, Dave. I had two when I saw you then went back where I started at pulled 3 more, including a 21 and a 22. Kept 2 11" Crappies because my wife actually likes them more than 'eyes. I pulled up at 11 because of the heat and the boat ramp rodeo that was forming. 

See you out there!
MC


----------



## Troy Dave

Went out for about 4 hours this morning until the wind got too heavy for me. It was a little wet but no heavy rain. Just about had the lake all to my self. Picked up an 18" on a worm, a 17" and a 8" on a shiver minnow along with 3 white bass, a crappie and several small cats. The lake is still clean in spite of all the rain with water temps holding in the mid 70's


----------



## Troy Dave

Took a sick day, have about 12 weeks built up and only 7 weeks left to work so I figured I'd better use one since I won't get paid for them. Spent the first couple hours trying to find some eyes. Finally located some on the fifth spot and over the next hour and a half caught six and lost two. Caught half on jig/worm and half on shiver minnow. There was a nice light breeze but when it stopped so did the eyes and almost every other fish in the lake. Over the next two and a half hours only managed to catch 3 small cats. Left around 1pm. Water temps still cool for mid - late July. When I quit was 78 on trolling motor and 80 at the surface. About a foot and a half visibility.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Went out this morning, Friday, about 6:45 - had 5 good ones before 9:30 - all in the same spot between 17 - 19. All on jig/worm. Had a big one that came unbuttoned after letting me get a good look broadside. Probably about 24". Hook came up with a tiny piece of her still attached. Also some cats, both dinks and "eaters" (which I don't do), several Pumpkinseeds and Sunfish and NO Crappies or White Bass today.

Back on Sunday before it rains or gets too hot.
See you out there.

MC


----------



## sjwano

Anyone hit CJ this weekend? I was going back and forth between it and Acton. Found a bunch of crappie and cats at Acton but no Saugeye to bring home. Fished Saturday morning till a bit after lunch. I guess I should have hit CJ. If its heating up, its a lot closer than Indian or the big pond up north.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was out yesterday and got skunked on keeper Walleye. The rain/storm or something had knocked them off the humps where I jig fish. One of my buddies switched to trolling and picked up at least 3 nice ones. You could see them stacked up in about 15 fow off the roadbed between 10-14 feet down. I don't generally troll and I picked up at 11:00 before it got so hot and crowded. OF COURSE... with hot, stable days that whole pattern has likely changed by now. It is CJ, after all.
I'll try again later this week.
See you out there.
MC


----------



## crappie hunter

I was able to get out yesterday (Mon) fished from 630-1200, managed 2 keepers, 3 undersized walleye and your typical handful of gills, cats and WB...water temp was 79 when I started and 81 when I left. It's nice getting out during the week and not have to deal with the boat ramp circus, only a few others out that were mainly trolling, don't know if anyone had any better luck!


----------



## Troy Dave

Water temp was 80 this morning. Could not find an eye anywhere. Caught a few other assorted fish along with one nice flathead. I think that is only the third or fourth flathead I have caught in CJ in 30 years. Must be a tournament tomorrow, lots of boats I did not recognize out this morning. A couple guys ran their planer boards within 10 feet of my boat today. Think I'll work around the house tomorrow.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I was out yesterday with the same luck you had except no Flathead. Small Channels are everywhere stealing bait. I even broke down and trolled for a while. The only excitement was losing a crankbait to something that hit and broke/cut the line even with the dragged set pretty light. 
Mid-Ohio has a tourney tomorrow - I'm going to go out in the middle of it since I missed the one in June due to pouring rain and wind.
See you out there!
MC


----------



## Troy Dave

Anyone know how the tourney went? Looked like most people were trolling today, only two or three of us diehard jig fishers. The August slow down is here for me. Fished 4 1/2 hours today for a 19" eye, 1gill, 1 white bass and half a dozen small cats. Caught the eye on a shiver minnow, the white bass and one cat on a vibe. Water temp almost 80. This would have been my last trip for eyes but could not use up all my crawlers. Lost more crawlers to snags than fish today. Have a dozen left for one more trip but my expectations are low. Would rather drown them than put them in the flower bed. Will have try for musky again when the water cools.


----------



## BlueBoat98

Here is the scoresheet for the tournament.


----------



## bwhntr4168

Thank You Mike!!!


----------



## skunked88

Tried CJ for the second time yesterday. Pulled cranks, jig and a crawler, and pulled crawler harness. Caught more catfish than i could count, but no walleye. I stayed mostly around the humps and main lake break between 12 an 16 fow. Is there somewhere else i should be looking? I didnt see much on the graph when i got into deeper water. Both trips i didn't really see anyone fishing north of the main lake point, is that ever productive. Hoping to make another trip once the temps drop.


----------



## Troy Dave

Skunked88,
For me the north end is a May and June time frame. I never do any good from August to mid Sept anywhere on the lake. When the lake draw down starts it pulls the shad and eyes to deeper water. If you can find the bait the eyes will be near. Jig vibe's. It's mostly hit or miss for me, but a few people do quite well.


----------



## skunked88

Troy Dave said:


> Skunked88,
> For me the north end is a May and June time frame. I never do any good from August to mid Sept anywhere on the lake. When the lake draw down starts it pulls the shad and eyes to deeper water. If you can find the bait the eyes will be near. Jig vibe's. It's mostly hit or miss for me, but a few people do quite well.


Thanks! i had figured they'd move up shallow in the fall, so you saved me from skipping the deep water. Tight lines!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Anybody hit it this week. May go Sunday and use lake erie tactics


----------



## Lowell H Turner

am talking to ' the Powers That Be ' about a Forever Drop


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lowell H Turner said:


> am talking to ' the Powers That Be ' about a Forever Drop


Lowell....I pumped you up on Facebook


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Thank You sir ! it's still in the approval stage at the moment but have some confidence they may agree


----------



## Lowell H Turner

fished a Reservoir really close by, alas Lakeside was out of minnows ( more Friday ) and chose to try red worms. several hits in the Marina but no real takers so hit the NE corner of the Main Boat Ramp. surprisingly aced with 5 channels 14- 18" long on a floating ' glo ' jig head about 18" off the bottom with 6 other missed bites.


----------



## glasseyes

How is the winter crappie bite at CJ ?, for a bank fisherman


----------



## Lowell H Turner

NE corner Main Boat Ramp is a good spot.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

had in mind approx. 300 hard wood/ cedar attractors with donated and hopefully delivered materials with them moving the shortest distance each possible. hoping Sir Intimidator might chat with ' The Powers That Be ' and secure as favorable terms as can be had for ourselves. he has the 1964 COE topigraphical maps that gave to him. you all were very potent and capable " Friends ", would love to use the lessons learned 1 last time and to make it really count for many years to come


----------



## glasseyes

Lowell H Turner said:


> NE corner Main Boat Ramp is a good spot.


Not sure where the main boat ramp is, I’ve only fished area at marina in winter once I think


----------



## Lowell H Turner

as you enter the Park just keep driving straight, you'll be at the Main Boat Ramp. btw there are maps of the past fish attracter projects in the Park Office which is on your right as you drive in.


----------



## EnonEye

Hello Lowell... did the ODNR ever have any final "findings" on our 1st legal drops we made back back back? I assume since they blessed the drop design they would maybe publish any known affects even though us good ol citizens put it together? Maybe that's when they decided to stock muskies? arggghh


----------



## Lowell H Turner

am not certain what those ' results ' were but did talk to Debra Walters today and she said that overall they were deemed ' successful ' without going into detail. she has said to submit detailed plans for the ' Forever Drop ' and they will look at them. would love to get together to discuss this...


----------



## Lowell H Turner

has anyone been ice fishing yet ? was curious how thick the ice is inside the Marina Thank You!


----------

